# Previo valvular para capsulas phono imán móvil.



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2011)

Este previo lo arme para un amigo *"Nostalgioso"*, amante de los vinilos y las válvulas. 

​
Son 2 etapas simples con salida por placa y red de adaptación RIAA pasiva.
La entrada es la "Carga Tradicional" para capsulas de imán móvil, 47KΩ en paralelo con 47pF.
La salida es de alta impedancia, unos 200KΩ.
Posee una ganancia de aproximadamente 47db, por lo que sera útil para capsulas (Incluso) de muy baja señal.
La curva RIAA posee un error < 1db, obviamente con capacitores y resistencias al 1%
Ocupa 2 válvulas del tipo 12AX7

Las resistencias que no mencionan potencia son de ½W
Los capacitores que NO son electrolíticos, son de poliester. 
Los capacitores electrolíticos que no mencionan tensión son de 25V
El transformador se mando a fabricar, aunque se podría hacer DIY

*NO* tengo PCB.
Como la mayoría de los artefactos que armo, a nivel experimental utilice un PCB de prototipos, la que son todos agujeritos.

*Curva RIAA teórica:*


*Curva RIAA de la simulación:*
​


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 18, 2011)

muyy bueno fogo!, a ver si encuentro mis anotaciones y con tiempo paso el que hice yo, con un par de EF86 y un par de 12AX7A y compenzacion por lazo cerrado


----------



## Gaitafole (May 26, 2011)

Olá buenos dias desde Portugal!

El tema de los preamplificadores fono me interesa, e estoy construiendo um proyecto de Elektor con ecl86, pero yo voi a usar pcl86, (igual, pero con calentamiento a 12,6V), porque un amigo que trabajaba con tv valvular en los idos 70 me regalo una docena de marca Mullard, nuevas.
Mi duda si alguien quiere responder es que el proyecto es para capsulas MM o MC y como tal debe llebar, o no, transformador de entrada, el qual segun mi busca es mui raro y mui costoso.
Qual es la diferencia entre MM e MC?
No se si puedo postear el articulo de Elektor, está en pdf, ustedes saben el copyright...


saludos 

Carlos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 26, 2011)

Gaitafole dijo:


> Olá buenos dias desde Portugal!
> 
> Mi duda si alguien quiere responder es que el proyecto es para capsulas MM o MC y como tal debe llebar, o no, transformador de entrada, el qual segun mi busca es mui raro y mui costoso.
> Qual es la diferencia entre MM e MC?


La cápsulas de imán móvil (MM) trabajan con una carga de unos 47KΩ en paralelo con unos 47pF, puede haber variaciones entre modelos y/o marcas.
Entregan una tensión de salida de entre 2mV a 5mV.
Las cápsulas de bobina móvil (MC) requieren una carga de baja impedancia, unos 600Ω y entregan 0,5mV, también dependiendo de marca y modelo.


> No se si puedo postear el articulo de Elektor, está en pdf, ustedes saben el copyright...


Publica el esquema


----------



## Gaitafole (May 26, 2011)

Buenas noches:

Pues aqui va el proyecto de Elektor, bueno como todos sabemos es de "dominio publico",
esta en torrents que todo el mundo usa, e sino te registras en elektor, te dan diez creditos e lo descargas gratis!
Pero yo os lo pongo aqui e si el moderador quiere lo quita.

Que sea util.

Carlos


----------

